# Secondary Logon



## marcel2010 (10. Juli 2009)

*Tach zusammmen. Möchte gerne ein Programm installieren welches PostgreSQL heisst. Das ist ein Prog zum erstellen von Datenbanken. Beim Installieren bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung, das dass Secondary Logon nicht installiert ist. Dann bricht die Installation ab. Was ist Secondary Logon und wie bekomme ich das auf meinen Rechner????*

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


Marcel


----------



## kelevra (10. Juli 2009)

Secondary Logon (dt. Sekundäre Anmeldung) ist ein Windowsdienst der es ermöglicht, Programme mit den Anmeldedaten eines anderen Users zustarten. Unter XP z.B. findest du bei rechtsklick auf eine exe oder einen Link zu einem Programm den Menüpunkt "Ausführen als", bei Vista heisst es nur noch "als Administrator ausführen".

Um dein Problem zu beheben musst du den Dienst aktivieren:

Drücke die Windows-Taste +R, gib services.msc ein
Such nach dem Dienst "Sekundäre Anmeldung", rechtsklick, Eigneschaften
Setze den Starttyp auf "Manuel"
Dann klickst du auf "Übernehmen" und "OK"

Solte das nicht helfen, dann setze den Starttyp auf "Automatisch" und starte den Dienst per Klick auf "Starten"


----------



## marcel2010 (10. Juli 2009)

Funktioniert !!!!! Danke Mann !!!!!


----------

